# Canada to open up !



## jagmanx (Jul 25, 2021)

Email from Seabridge....
Canada to open up in September.
No good for now but we may be able to ressurect our Canada/Usa trip for 2022 ?


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 25, 2021)

All doctors called in of hols here as the numbers are rising, Canada must have got it right.


----------



## witzend (Jul 25, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> All doctors called in of hols here as the numbers are rising, Canada must have got it right.


Shortage of doctors here to appealing for doctors on holiday if they could spare a few days to help out our surgery closed one day last week


----------



## Brockley (Jul 25, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Email from Seabridge....
> Canada to open up in September.
> No good for now but we may be able to ressurect our Canada/Usa trip for 2022 ?


Got the same email, it mentions the U.S. but I don’t think their borders are open yet. We had a trip planned for spring next year that took in both countries.


*Tourists are allowed to enter Canada again!*
Many travelers have been waiting for this news for a long time: The Canadian authorities have announced that fully vaccinated tourists will be allowed to enter Canada *from September 7, 2021*.
Matching this date we can book a shipment from Liverpool on August 29th with a scheduled arrival in Halifax on September 6th.
The cargo ships still sail every week. If nessesary: *you can change or cancel a shipment free of charge up to one day before delivery at the port.*
In September you can enjoy the Indian Summer of Canada.
From autumn then travel first to the west and then the southwest of the USA and further to Florida.
Return shipping can be from either the east coast or west coast of the United States.
We can also organize the return shipment from Veracruz, Mexico or from Panama.
If you want, you can park your vehicle in Canada / USA and return next spring for a second vacation.
If you have any questions, please feel free to contact our SeaBridge-team.​


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 25, 2021)

Yes our plan was Halifax to Kamloops 3 months.Then into Usa for Yellowstone and S Dakota. Then to Vermont and back to Halifax.
Maybe covid Ok in 2023
Seabridge about £6000 flights £1500 incidentals £500 Moho Insurance £700 plus travel/medical insurance.
Why not of you can !


----------



## Brockley (Jul 25, 2021)

The problem for us is itinerary. We want to land in Halifax and drop into the States to do Route 66 over to Santa Monica, then up to Canada and back to Halifax. For this to work out we need to be in Halifax by April, otherwise the ‘hotter States’ would become too uncomfortable. For this reason we’re out unless we get enough notice that the States will accept entry from Canada well in advance of our intended departure.


----------



## Stanski (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi All,
In a discussion with a German and Frenchman last year, who both had all terrain vehicles, they had taken 10yr old vehicles to USA and stayed for longer than 18months with no major difficulty.  Both had sailed from Hamburg to USA.

We have a desire to try this and had begun gentle research for this prior to Covid.  One constraint for us is finance so we are seeking some idea of travel budgets,  reducing accommodation costs is a positive using a motorhome.  
As a taster 4 yrs ago we hired a motorhome for a 4 week trip around East Canada that was an initial insight in how the American motorhome world worked.

To glean some knowledge and confirm information obtained from others about visiting N.America.
- What age of vehicle are you taking with you?, and what importing docs are needed.  
How are you arranging Insurance?

We believe also that a vehicle import through Canada is simpler than USA and aids border crossing admin - do you agree?
Insurance in Canada is determined by the state you register the vehicle so how are you overcoming this?

Any advice welcome.


----------



## Brockley (Jul 25, 2021)

Surely that’s one way with Seabridge?


----------



## Brockley (Jul 25, 2021)

Stanski said:


> Hi All,
> In a discussion with a German and Frenchman last year, who both had all terrain vehicles, they had taken 10yr old vehicles to USA and stayed for longer than 18months with no major difficulty.  Both had sailed from Hamburg to USA.
> 
> We have a desire to try this and had begun gentle research for this prior to Covid.  One constraint for us is finance so we are seeking some idea of travel budgets,  reducing accommodation costs is a positive using a motorhome.
> ...


3 months for the States and 6 months for Canada, otherwise you are asking for trouble.


----------



## Brockley (Jul 25, 2021)

Another piece of advice we were given from Seabridge is that your vehicle needs to be pretty dam clean externally. Saw a testimonial about a vehicle being refused entry because it was too dirty! Also the interior needs to appear to be just a vehicle without evidence of personal belongings. Seabridge advise locking all personal belongings away out of sight so that the vehicle appears to be totally empty.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 25, 2021)

Visa wise uk citizen for Canada gets 6 months easy peasy. Land crossing to usa after 3months in Canada gives 3 months in usa thus going back into Canada gives yet more time.
6 months total maybe entirely in Canada would do us.
Insurance with a company in Michigan covers all motorhome related issues 6 months.
To and from Halifax for Vehicle and Flights for us....  Keep it Simple


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 25, 2021)

You can get the underside of your vehicle cleaned near Liverpool... recommended
Yes make it look empty !
Also empty lpg tanks and limited diesel..No food whatsoever.
Collection in Halifax is fussy but hey that is just 1 day.
I suggest flying to Halifax say 3 days before Moho is due.


----------



## Stanski (Jul 25, 2021)

Brockley said:


> 3 months for the States and 6 months for Canada, otherwise you are asking for trouble.


Hi Brockley - Could you confirm is this restraint for vehicles over a specific age?

In another discussion with a Frenchman we met in Spain a few years ago he had taken a new motorhome and travelled both N and S America within 2yrs and then returned via Canada.  It was in the early 2000's so with the world changing so much since this may not be valid now.
Reading a story of a young couple who went direct to S. America they planned to be in USA for a year - have not confirmed that this happened.  Am seeking the blog as lost the link.

I also notice you questioned £6000 in anopther post - curious why?
Our initial contact with Seabridge for our 6.5m long MH was quoted at £1600 for Liverpool to USA, I recall they offered two port options.
Also 18 months ago a friend had a greyhound coach imported and he paid $2000, taking 3 weeks to get to UK, had grief with flat batteries and lorry transfers.


----------



## Stanski (Jul 25, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> You can get the underside of your vehicle cleaned near Liverpool... recommended
> Yes make it look empty !
> Also empty lpg tanks and limited diesel..No food whatsoever.
> Collection in Halifax is fussy but hey that is just 1 day.
> I suggest flying to Halifax say 3 days before Moho is due.


Thank you for the advice.
To briefly recap our Cnadian trip 4 yrs ago -First we flew to Toronto with friends for 2 weeks, hired a car and toured the state, After they returned to UK we then got a bus Toronto to Montreal to transfer onto a Train to Halifax - found out the ticket allowed a stopover so quickly arranged accommodation stopping enroute at Cambeltown for a night to then hire a car to tour the peninsula, Getting to Halifax two days later.
We used AirBNB for accommodation and a few motels before getting the MH.  The MH hire was discounted as it was end of season and they wanted it returned back to Toronto - with it we toured Nova Scotia, visited Cape Breton to see the Autumn Leaves and also Prince Edward Island before going south to see the whales in Sea of Fundy then West to Toronto.
A blitz of East Canada and it awoke our eyes to the large distances to travel.  But a discovery journey that we enjoyed.  Next is to see West Canada and meet up with relatives we have never met if we can and see the Ski resorts in the central mountains.
How to achieve all of that and USA on a limited budget is the goal.


----------



## Brockley (Jul 26, 2021)

Found quotes from Seabridge dated July 2020 (attached). Not as expensive as I thought but total carriage including the marine insurance and ‘forwarder’ charges comes to £6006.68p at today’s exchange rate against the Euro.

Then there’s return flights to Halifax and motor insurance. Sea bridge advised us to use Thum insurance, but you have to arrange this yourself as they aren’t allowed to use our personal data to get quotes for us.

There is another option to flying and that’s to sail with your vehicle, but spending 8 days at sea in a basic cabin isn’t very appealing and it’s much dearer than flying, plus you can’t drive off straight away, it takes approximately 3 days to clear customs so you’d need to get accommodation in Halifax and wait it out.

John and Sue Hughes have used Sea Bridge extensively all around the world, have a look at www.travelswithnocolle.co.uk in particular their North America tour. Interesting reading.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 26, 2021)

Brockley said:


> Found quotes from Seabridge dated July 2020 (attached). Not as expensive as I thought but total carriage including the marine insurance and ‘forwarder’ charges comes to £6006.68p at today’s exchange rate against the Euro.
> 
> Then there’s return flights to Halifax and motor insurance. Sea bridge advised us to use Thum insurance, but you have to arrange this yourself as they aren’t allowed to use our personal data to get quotes for us.
> 
> ...


Yes @Brockley
We had it all booked for April 2020. Much as you post
Flights and hotel 3 nights were £1800.
Covid cancel so no money lost.
Yes thum insurance all vg we had to cancel at minor cost.
With port and other fees (both ends both ways) £6000 is what I was expecting plus airfares/hotel.
Trip of a lifetime for us hoping to do 2022.
Then there is travel/medical insurance maybe £1000 for 6 months


----------



## Brockley (Jul 26, 2021)

Hoping the same, all depends on the U.S. border being open from Canada. Which airline were you looking at? We were thinking of stopping off at Toronto to take in the falls, then on to Halifax just to break the journey.

Have you had a look at Boondockers Welcome?


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks.
We originally booked Lhr to Halifax and back with AirCanada.
Flights were direct but got changed..outward via Toronto grrrr.
Will aim to get direct with AC or Westjet.
If we cannot enter US by Road so be it but that would be 1 year from now.
Canada suffers "Snowlag" until mid-April.
A full 6 months in  Canada would be fine but 2 or 3 months in Northern US even better.
As you say boondocking!
Look at ioverlander.com


----------



## Brockley (Jul 26, 2021)

That’s a good one too. Have you seen the app Road Trip Planner? I like it because you can mark your intended route on the map and then import other apps like RV Dump Stations, Boondocking (not Boondockers Welcome), Truck & RV Fuel Stations, Ultimate Canadian Campgrounds plus others and then display them on the map and work out which of them are along or close to your route. Well thought out app.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 26, 2021)

Ok, I use maps.me and now organic maps.
Can fistly download maps of all of canada.
Then import waypoints such as you describe.
Then no internet needed and basic route directions given as per tomtom or other!
Tempted to buy a cheapo gps from walmart if needed


----------



## Brockley (Jul 26, 2021)

Ok. I managed to pick up a cheap second hand Tom Tom on eBay, life maps so good to go.


----------



## Stanski (Jul 27, 2021)

Brockley said:


> ...John and Sue Hughes have used Sea Bridge extensively all around the world, have a look at www.travelswithnocolle.co.uk in particular their North America tour. Interesting reading.


Thank you - shall read


----------



## Stanski (Jul 27, 2021)

Stanski said:


> Thank you - shall read


Link does not work - quickly tried google search for name but no joy - will keep searching
Aha a spelling error - found it = www.travelswithnicolle.co.uk

Have started to read the stories - WoW, Soo much achieved.


----------



## Brockley (Oct 1, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Thanks.
> We originally booked Lhr to Halifax and back with AirCanada.
> Flights were direct but got changed..outward via Toronto grrrr.
> Will aim to get direct with AC or Westjet.
> ...


Just read that the United States will be opening up for tourism again in November. Just hope there aren’t too many conditions


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 1, 2021)

Original plan to be slightly modified.
Start a bit later as Canada suffers from "snowlag" and maybe only 5 months.
Still a case of wait and see !....until early 2022 ?


----------

